# Lisp المسافة وعمل جدول وايجادالميل



## المساح10 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

بالمرفقات تجدون Lisp لقياس المسافات وعمل جدول وايجاد الميل للخطوط المائلة

للمسافة نكتب Dst ونتبع الخطوات فى سطر الاوامر لتنفيذ الامر صحيحاً
لعمل جدول نكتب Mnet وتحديد الاركان 
لايجاد الميل نكتب Slope ونختار الخط
ملحوظة : لابد فى البداية من عمل Load Application للاوامر اعلاه


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا غالي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## COLONEL20000 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

كيفيه حساب crooss section بالطرق التقليديه


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساح10 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعلك في كل lesp
1000000 حسنة:75:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shrek (19 نوفمبر 2007)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
اللهم صلي على محمد 
عدد خلقك
ورضا نفسك 
وزنة عرشك 
ومداد كلماتك


----------



## مصدر طاقة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكماخي المساح 10 اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ماقدمته لناوقد استخدمت الليسب ونتائجة 100%ولكن هناك استفسار بسيطبالنسبة للميل هل هو ميل الخط بالنسبة للوضع الافقي ام ماذا؟شكرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشكور يا غالى*


----------



## keilani (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المساح (20 أبريل 2008)

هل المسافة الناتجة من استخدام الليسب هى نفسها لو استخدمنا امر dimentions ام الامر مختلف ارجو الرد


----------



## طريق الهندسة (20 أبريل 2008)

المساح 10 (رأس الحربة لفريق لمنتدى)
يعطيك الله 1000000000000000 عافيه


----------



## دموع الاحزان (21 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المشاركه الطيبه


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً
ورحم الله والديك


----------



## المساح10 (22 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الكرام مشكورين على الردود
اما بالنسبة لسوال الاخ محمد المساح نقول هى نفسها المسافة لاتتغير
ولكم الشكر اجزله


----------



## مساح محترف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aamas (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بالتوفيق و العطاء الدائم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك...........


----------



## عرفه السيد (5 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
ونتمنى لك مزيد من التفوق​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (15 يوليو 2009)

برنامج في منتهى الاهمية الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## كوردستان (15 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (16 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ....................


----------



## وليد الزين (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررر الله يجزاك خير


----------



## بسيم85 (17 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً... ولكن عندما أكتب الأمر Dst وأنفذ التعليمات يعطيني قياسات زوايا ...
فهل المشكلة من البرنامج عندي ... وهل يوجد إجابة؟.. مع خالص شكري مرة أخرى


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (17 يوليو 2009)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وعليك

كنت اتمنى وجود برنامج لشرح كيفية عمل الليسب وهذا للعلم بالشىء حتى ولو فكره بسيطه وانا سوف اتابع البحث حتى التمكن


----------



## abo-mofeed (18 يوليو 2009)

الله يكرمك ياكريم وينور طريقك


----------



## ahmadj5 (22 يوليو 2009)

ليسبات جميلة جدا و مشكوووووووووورين


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس1400 (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ziad515 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## garary (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا غالي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samir86 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافي على هالمجهود لكن لدي سؤال هل هذه الليسبات مرتبطة ببعضها وأيضا أنا جربت أول ليسب وهو dst لكن تظهر لي رسالة بعد انتظار طويل وبعد ذلك لايحدث أي شيء او أي تغيير أرجو أن تتكرم وترى أين المشكلة أخي الكريم وأنا بصراحة أبحث عن ليسب لأستخراج المسافات بي النقاط وأرسالها الى الاكسل او الى تكست مع ارقام النقط والمسافات وأشكرك كثيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و مشكوووووووووور


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك

*وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## aliahk (9 يناير 2011)

لكم الشكر الجزيل 
على هذا الليسب


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yaseen adawee (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## عزت محروس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الاطرش (19 مايو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

